# FAMILY AFFAIR C.C CAR AND BIKE SHOW SAT MARCH 16



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

FAMILY AFFAIR C.C WILL BE HOSTING A CAR AND BIKE SHOW ON SAT MARCH 16 AT 8063 CYPRESS AVE RIVERSIDE CA 92503 FROM 10 - 4 WE WILL BE HAVING RAFFLES THERE WILL BE A DJ PLAYING THOSE OLD SCHOOL JAMS CAR ENTRY FEE $5 BIKES ARE FREE SO SHINE THE RIDE UP GET THE FAMILY READY AND COME AND HAVE A GOOD TIME FLYER COMING SOON:thumbsup:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

taco man on deck 1.25 tacos and 1.00 sodas or waters:biggrin:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Hell ya homie ill be there.TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT ..


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST IN DA HOUSE


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

TTT


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

there will be awards for the cars the sponsors will be judging cars:biggrin:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

thanks for the bump:thumbsup:


EL Presumido said:


> TTT


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

thanks for the bump homie


mr.widow-maker said:


> Hell ya homie ill be there.TTT


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

thamks for the bump


UniquesshortdogIE said:


> TTT ..


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

thanks for the bump latin luxury fam:thumbsup:


81Luxury said:


> TTT


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

T~T~T


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt homies let's get it cracking


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

MORNING BUMP TTT !!!


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

simon sporty u know whatz cracken homie:wave:


Sporty67 said:


> Ttt homies let's get it cracking


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

thanks for the bump joe T~T~T:thumbsup:


Latin Luxury said:


> MORNING BUMP TTT !!!


----------



## Family Affair bike club (Sep 8, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*TTMFT FAMILY AFFAIR*


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

TTT sounds like fun


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## DREAMUR (Jun 5, 2011)

TTT :wave:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

T~T~t


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> T~T~t


TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP FOR SOME GOOD ASS TACOS LOL


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

thatz right homie


mr.widow-maker said:


> BUMP FOR SOME GOOD ASS TACOS LOL


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT FOR THA HOMIES !


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup: :yes:will b there!!!!!cotton kandy! T~T~T~


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

see u guys there:wave:


lowdude13 said:


> :thumbsup: :yes:will b there!!!!!cotton kandy! T~T~T~


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

thanks for the bump homies:thumbsup:


CISCO"S LUXURY said:


> TTT FOR THA HOMIES !


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

bump bump


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT


----------



## JERRI (Sep 16, 2010)

*EMPIRE'S FINEST CC WILL BE THERE TO SHOW R SUPPORT *


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


JERRI said:


> *EMPIRE'S FINEST CC WILL BE THERE TO SHOW R SUPPORT *


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!


----------



## Family Affair bike club (Sep 8, 2011)

Morning BUMP


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:afternoon bump


Family Affair bike club said:


> Morning BUMP


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


Latin Luxury said:


> BUMP TTT !!!


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> simon sporty u know whatz cracken homie:wave:


Family affair Cruz nights always off the hook ttt homies can't wait


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Family affair Cruz nights always off the hook ttt homies can't wait


 TTT for fa ... IE looks busy this month


----------



## Family Affair bike club (Sep 8, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

thanks for all the bumps homies:thumbsup:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

morning bump:thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

​BUMP!!


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


LATIN LUXURY DUB said:


> ​BUMP!!


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

What time is roll in


----------



## DREAMUR (Jun 5, 2011)

TTT uffin:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Tt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:wave:T~T~T~..cant wait!!~cotton kandy~ will b there....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> :wave:T~T~T~..cant wait!!~cotton kandy~ will b there....


TTT IF RED BARON DONE IT WILL BE THERE ASWELL


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT IF RED BARON DONE IT WILL BE THERE ASWELL


ttt


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

rolling in time is at 9am


bluedream323 said:


> What time is roll in


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> bump


Bump


----------



## Family Affair bike club (Sep 8, 2011)

TTT


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

thanks for the bump short:thumbsup:


UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Bump


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> rolling in time is at 9am


Alright cool


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5: TTT !!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> FAMILY AFFAIR C.C WILL BE HOSTING A CAR AND BIKE SHOW ON SAT MARCH 16 AT 8063 CYPRESS AVE RIVERSIDE CA 92503 FROM 10 - 4 WE WILL BE HAVING RAFFLES THERE WILL BE A DJ PLAYING THOSE OLD SCHOOL JAMS CAR ENTRY FEE $5 BIKES ARE FREE SO SHINE THE RIDE UP GET THE FAMILY READY AND COME AND HAVE A GOOD TIME FLYER COMING SOON:thumbsup:


Bump!!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Gonna try to hit this one this is the weekend I'm moving to riverside latins finest


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Bump


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

thankz for the bumpz latin luxury fam :thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT IELA support


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

BUMP,FAMILY AFFAIR!!BUMP BUMP:wave:~COTTON KANDY​~


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


lowdude13 said:


> BUMP,FAMILY AFFAIR!!BUMP BUMP:wave:~COTTON KANDY​~


----------



## JERRI (Sep 16, 2010)

*T T T*


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump!!!!


----------



## Family Affair bike club (Sep 8, 2011)

Morning BUMP!!!!


----------



## 49 BOMB (Mar 8, 2013)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Bump


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


ElProfeJose said:


> Bump!!!!


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


CISCO"S LUXURY said:


> Bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> FAMILY AFFAIR C.C WILL BE HOSTING A CAR AND BIKE SHOW ON SAT MARCH 16 AT 8063 CYPRESS AVE RIVERSIDE CA 92503 FROM 10 - 4 WE WILL BE HAVING RAFFLES THERE WILL BE A DJ PLAYING THOSE OLD SCHOOL JAMS CAR ENTRY FEE $5 BIKES ARE FREE SO SHINE THE RIDE UP GET THE FAMILY READY AND COME AND HAVE A GOOD TIME FLYER COMING SOON:thumbsup:


TTT


----------



## DREAMUR (Jun 5, 2011)

TTT :wave:


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

classic style cc will be there


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## zapco69 (Jan 15, 2011)

is there a contact number for vendors


----------



## DREAMUR (Jun 5, 2011)

TTT uffin:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

DREAMUR said:


> TTT uffin:


Also need a contact #


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


pauljrclassicstylecc said:


> classic style cc will be there


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Family Affair bike club (Sep 8, 2011)

TTT only 4 days away !!!


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

WHATS UP MARIO


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Are pedal cars free too or how much entry for them


----------



## Family Affair bike club (Sep 8, 2011)

=TEAM HI POWER;16482651]Are pedal cars free too or how much entry for them

It's just cars and bikes getting judged


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

Family Affair bike club said:


> =TEAM HI POWER;16482651]Are pedal cars free too or how much entry for them
> 
> It's just cars and bikes getting judged[/
> 
> Really why not pedal cars ?


----------



## Family Affair bike club (Sep 8, 2011)

bluedream323 said:


> Family Affair bike club said:
> 
> 
> > =TEAM HI POWER;16482651]Are pedal cars free too or how much entry for
> ...


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## JERRI (Sep 16, 2010)

*TTT*


----------



## JERRI (Sep 16, 2010)

SEE U ALL THERE AT FAMILY AFFAIR CAR & BIKE SHOW COME OUT & SHOW YOUR SUPPORT MUCH LOVE EMPIRE'S FINEST CC


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

thanks for all the bumps as for the vendor question there will not be any room for them due to space


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump bump LATINS FINEST COMING


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

thatz right bid grizz:thumbsup:


Mr. Grizzly said:


> Bump bump LATINS FINEST COMING


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

thatz right big grizz:thumbsup:


Mr. Grizzly said:


> Bump bump LATINS FINEST COMING


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

thanks for the bump homie hope to see u there :thumbsup:


C.V. LUX said:


> TTT


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


JERRI said:


> SEE U ALL THERE AT FAMILY AFFAIR CAR & BIKE SHOW COME OUT & SHOW YOUR SUPPORT MUCH LOVE EMPIRE'S FINEST CC


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


----------



## Family Affair bike club (Sep 8, 2011)

TTT only 2 more days !!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

bump!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

What time is roll in


----------



## Family Affair bike club (Sep 8, 2011)

What time is roll in

It's from 8 to 10


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> FAMILY AFFAIR C.C WILL BE HOSTING A CAR AND BIKE SHOW ON SAT MARCH 16 AT 8063 CYPRESS AVE RIVERSIDE CA 92503 FROM 10 - 4 WE WILL BE HAVING RAFFLES THERE WILL BE A DJ PLAYING THOSE OLD SCHOOL JAMS CAR ENTRY FEE $5 BIKES ARE FREE SO SHINE THE RIDE UP GET THE FAMILY READY AND COME AND HAVE A GOOD TIME FLYER COMING SOON:thumbsup:




TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Family Affair bike club (Sep 8, 2011)

One more day almost here TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Later today.


----------



## JERRI (Sep 16, 2010)

family affair bike and car show is address change 6135 Van Buren in the Kmart parking lot thank you


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

trying to make it a lil later TTT


----------



## DREAMUR (Jun 5, 2011)

SOrry for the inconveniece we had to change locations for our event we are located. Down the street at 6135 Van Buren behind CArls Jr in the Kmart parking lot. For more info call. Raymond 951 623 3435 or Mario 951 295 1824. Again sorry for the incovenience. Gracias.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!!


----------



## JERRI (Sep 16, 2010)

*EMPIRE'S FINEST CC HAD A GOOD TIME AT FAMILY AFFAIR CAR & BIKE SHOW TODAY THANKS FOR HAVING US THERE GOOD PPL MUCH LOVE TO ALL MY HUBBY GOT 1ST PLACES YAY *


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Latins Finest c.c./b.c. had a good time thanks FAMILY AFFAIR c.c./b.c. for a good time :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT LATIN LUXURY FAMILY !!!HAD A GOOD TIME LIKE ALWAYS THANKS !! FAMILY AFFAIR CC !!! SEE U GUYS SOON


----------



## Family Affair bike club (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank you to all the car clubs that came out and supported we had a good time as well and hope to have many more shows like that n the future thank you again


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

thanks again for coming out and supporting this last min show thanks to all the clubs and solo riders that came out:thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UNIQUES had a good time thanks again homies..


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


UniquesshortdogIE said:


> UNIQUES had a good time thanks again homies..


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Any Pics :dunno:*


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

had nice time good location


----------

